# Oxy/Acetylene Cylinder Cost



## BentChainring (Jul 10, 2008)

All,

Due to the lovely economy, I am furloughed tomorrow, giving me plenty of time to get some random stuff done around the garage. I have a load of 8020 coming in tomorrow so I can start piecing together my "simplest" frame jig. Also on the list is taking a trip over to Airgas to price out a 75cu ft C2H2 Bottle and a 150cu ft Oxygen bottle...

First, the bottle sizes I mentioned above... what do you think about their size? Lets say brazing two frames a year, and runnign a very small rosebud for maybe an hour or two a year... Thoughts/

Second, here in California, I have to buy the cylinders (and the gas, of course). Anyone have a bead on what those two cylinders are going to run me? Just want to get an Idea before I go in tomorrow, and so I can make sure they aren't gouging me.

I have a Victor SuperRange II kit that i picked up with my Dynasty 200DX a few years ago... Would like to finally get some use out of this sucker! :thumbsup: 

Thanks all...


----------



## CanOnlyRide (Oct 27, 2005)

I think the little ones are like $40 or something. Thats what Holstein Gas told me.

Edit: Maybe it was $20...


----------



## BentChainring (Jul 10, 2008)

CanOnlyRide said:


> I think the little ones are like $40 or something. Thats what Holstein Gas told me.
> 
> Edit: Maybe it was $20...


Which little ones? My gauges are CGA510, so I cant run the MC or B size bottle (CGA-300, I think)

My 125CuFt Argon bottle was $250, plus gas!


----------



## CanOnlyRide (Oct 27, 2005)

Im not sure of the exact size but they are really small. Plus, Oxygen and Acetylene is a lot less than Argon.


----------



## BentChainring (Jul 10, 2008)

CanOnlyRide said:


> Im not sure of the exact size but they are really small. Plus, Oxygen and Acetylene is a lot less than Argon.


Gas cost is much less, From what I remember... but it doesn't seem like the Steel (bottle) cost is going to be less for the high pressure bottle... The acetylene bottle should be cheaper... based on size...

Im kinda getting the feeling that gas dealers here in LA gouge the small customers... for whatever reason...


----------



## CanOnlyRide (Oct 27, 2005)

Is that Los Angeles or Louisiana? Im in TN and they seem to be quite reasonable here... I heard Harbor Freight or Northern Tool had the "small" set- ups I was referring to, note, I have not seen them at those stores, I have just heard.


----------



## BentChainring (Jul 10, 2008)

CanOnlyRide said:


> Is that Los Angeles or Louisiana? Im in TN and they seem to be quite reasonable here... I heard Harbor Freight or Northern Tool had the "small" set- ups I was referring to, note, I have not seen them at those stores, I have just heard.


Los Angeles...

I remember those set-up's from when I worked at Home Depot... I already have the gauges/torches, etc... so just looking for some bottles to go with it.


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

If you have pro gauges, there are adapters available for the different sized tanks. Although when I got mine, the salesperson had to dig in a desk for them.


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

Small tanks are good for small jobs. Cost the same to exchange a small bottle as a large one that last a hundred times longer. Also not every shop will exchange just any bottle.


----------



## BentChainring (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for the info all...

I found the quote that I got 2 years ago for an AC4 and 200cu ft. ox bottle, 207 and 307 respectively. Plus about 60 bucks in gas (they usually comp that).

I am going to call around tomorrow and get prices on one size smaller cylinders... AC3 and 150cu ft ox bottles. So I think I am looking at around $500 for the set... hopefully bottle prices haven't exploded like everything else in the past two years...


----------



## BentChainring (Jul 10, 2008)

LWright said:


> Small tanks are good for small jobs. Cost the same to exchange a small bottle as a large one that last a hundred times longer. Also not every shop will exchange just any bottle.


Yep, im aware... I buy the bottle where I plan to get refills.

In a perfect world, I would buy full size AC5 and 250cu ft ox bottle, but I have a few issues, mainly I am a renter, so I need to be able to move the bottles without too much hassle, and my usage is few and far between... I could see myself running into the 10 year hydrostatic test between refills on that big of an Ox bottle.

I just need to start building... god... I have been kept away at night imagining what I have been wanting to build since graduating from college 4 years ago...


----------



## AlexJK (May 2, 2009)

we have those really big cylinders at our shop. they are on a 10 year lease that cost us like $400 for both cylinders +$60 for the gas


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

As usual, we get hosed up here in the GWN. My acetylene B tank and 40 cu ft O2 tanks are around $ 130 each!

It's nice to own them (they are part of a pool really) and I've been very smart to keep all my receipts, as some shops will try to give you grief and say you don't own them when you want to get gas.

Drew


----------



## zank (May 19, 2005)

I'm sure you have pulled the trigger on a set by now, but just as a reference point, I got a flyer from my local guy yesterday (I'm in MA). They are running a special on oxy/acetylene cylinder sets. Maybe you can negotiate a bit with competitive quotes? I dunno. You don't have to tell him where it came from  

$219
#6 (40 cu ft) oxygen
B (40 cu ft) acetylene

$369
#4 (125 cu ft) oxygen
A (75 cu ft) acetylene

$499
#2 (250 cu ft) oxygen
#9 (145 cu ft) acetylene

They come full.


----------

